# Union Charger vs. Burton Diode Weight



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

pdxrealtor said:


> Someone asked me to compare weight between these two bindings and I can't remember who or where so I'm posting it here because I feel lazy today.
> 
> 12/13 Charger
> W/ disc and screws 920 grams
> ...


I don't have the 12/13 Charger at my desk, but the 13/14 model is 830 grams. 

The main goal of the Charger isn't to be lightweight (that's still a light binding). The direction of the Charger is response. 

Check out the 13/14 Contact Pro - 700 grams with the mini disk. $219 USD


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I don't have the 12/13 Charger at my desk, but the 13/14 model is 830 grams.
> 
> The main goal of the Charger isn't to be lightweight (that's still a light binding). The direction of the Charger is response.
> 
> Check out the 13/14 Contact Pro - 700 grams with the mini disk. $219 USD


Curious- is the 13-/14 charger weight with or without the disc? 

So far as I can tell (need a couple more days / different conditions) its a no brainer to add the extra weight in exchange for the response I felt the one day I rode since mine were setup correctly.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

without disk. You're correct about the extra response.

Somebody who works at a shop should weigh all the bindings on the wall.


----------



## pdxrealtor (Jan 23, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> without disk. You're correct about the extra response.
> 
> Somebody who works at a shop should weigh all the bindings on the wall.


Haha - I'm sure for many weight isn't an issue. In hand it's hard to tell between diode and charger. I felt it once mounted and I picked my board up. No biggie and no issues on the lift either. 

So that's a 10 gram difference over te 12/13. Gotta be the smaller toe strap.....


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

I'd be interested to see what the MC weighs being cored out.


----------



## a4h Saint (Jan 24, 2013)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> I don't have the 12/13 Charger at my desk, but the 13/14 model is 830 grams.
> 
> The main goal of the Charger isn't to be lightweight (that's still a light binding). The direction of the Charger is response.
> 
> Check out the 13/14 Contact Pro - 700 grams with the mini disk. $219 USD


Where are these up for sale at? I have not been able to find any...?


----------



## tj_ras (Feb 13, 2011)

a4h Saint said:


> Where are these up for sale at? I have not been able to find any...?


Pretty sure 13/14 models are only avaible to the union team riders right now. You can get the 12/13 models at numerouse online retailers.


Edit: 

Also interested in the MC's weight. With all the aluminum hardwear, carbon highback, cored out base and metafuse heelcup they might/should be lighter then diodes.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Pretty sure 13/14 models are only avaible to the union team riders right now. You can get the 12/13 models at numerouse online retailers.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


Confirmed that they were lighter than the Diodes initially.


----------



## UNION INHOUSE (Nov 13, 2012)

tj_ras said:


> Pretty sure 13/14 models are only avaible to the union team riders right now. You can get the 12/13 models at numerouse online retailers.
> 
> 
> Edit:
> ...


The new one is 695 grams with disk.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

UNION INHOUSE said:


> The new one is 695 grams with disk.


Damnnn. And I thought the Gigis were light!


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

SinkHole said:


> Damnnn. And I thought the Gigis were light!


Sure, the MC's are light. But the Diode, 10oz lighter AND still stiffer, is comparable to the Chargers. The X-Base, which is lighter than the Diode, is the more fair match to the Force MC. Anyone have their weight?


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

EST Xbase is 680gm.


----------



## ETM (Aug 11, 2009)

fuck diodes. My last highback that burton will supply is already cracking. If you buy diodes knowing how weak they are must have too much money. 
Light weight means nothing when they break every 15 days or so.


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

That's why light weight and stiff shouldn't really be together. I'd rather have light weight and durable or stiff and moderate weight.


----------



## naughtry (Dec 31, 2010)

*Weight of Factory bindings*



UNION INHOUSE said:


> I don't have the 12/13 Charger at my desk, but the 13/14 model is 830 grams.
> 
> The main goal of the Charger isn't to be lightweight (that's still a light binding). The direction of the Charger is response.
> 
> Check out the 13/14 Contact Pro - 700 grams with the mini disk. $219 USD



What is the weight of the 13/14 Factory's? 

Might try them if they are semi-light weight. I have 12/13 Chargers and am a huge fan. Didn't care for the Forces from few years back and returned the Atlases I ordered online last year before even riding in them because I could tell they were still not quite as responsive as I wanted.

Maybe the Factorys fit the gap between Chargers and Atlases concerning weight and response?


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

naughtry said:


> What is the weight of the 13/14 Factory's?
> 
> Might try them if they are semi-light weight. I have 12/13 Chargers and am a huge fan. Didn't care for the Forces from few years back and returned the Atlases I ordered online last year before even riding in them because I could tell they were still not quite as responsive as I wanted.
> 
> Maybe the Factorys fit the gap between Chargers and Atlases concerning weight and response?


Factory is indeed between the Charger and Atlas in terms of response.

For weight there is no discernible difference between any of these bindings once they are mounted (let alone when riding them).


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

hktrdr said:


> For weight there is no discernible difference between any of these bindings once they are mounted (let alone when riding them).


Fact. 
10char


----------



## naughtry (Dec 31, 2010)

I am still very interested in what the weight is even if it is trivial to most. 

The gear nerd in me wants to know anyways but I am actually not concerned with weight while riding. I have a left knee/ankle on-going injury from a rock climbing fall several years ago. I had to take 1.5 seasons off due to it and the lighter I keep my board the less stress is placed on it riding chairlifts, skating around, etc. and I can ride longer without throbbing pain starting.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

I would think that your binding weight would be the last thing you look at since the board weighs twice, thrice, as much? Do you already have some insanely light board to begin with? 
Just wondering.


----------



## naughtry (Dec 31, 2010)

SinkHole said:


> I would think that your binding weight would be the last thing you look at since the board weighs twice, thrice, as much? Do you already have some insanely light board to begin with?
> Just wondering.


Switching from old Forces to Chargers last year made a huge difference and I wanted a different binding anyways. Binding weight is pretty noticeable since when your board hangs the back bindings is leveraged more (I think you get an idea if the physics I am getting at). I suspect there wouldn't be much difference between the Factory, Atlas, and Chargers but I was still curious since its something I pay attention too and I like knowing the technical differences between gear. Lighter weight bindings are also great for ollieing and pretty noticeable jumping IMO. There is a cutoff point where too light isn't a feeling I like in the air though.

My Boards are on the lighter side of average maybe but nothing special. I just avoid anything heavy and I tend to the favor the shorter of two lengths, ie go with a 154 instead of 156 when either would work. I was also riding the lift switch last year some but thats not always so convenient. I can't run anymore or even hike around without issue so I am pretty psyched on snowboarding if I keep my injury in check. Once it flairs up it cause a whole bunch of issues.


----------



## SinkHole (Apr 26, 2012)

That sucks to hear. Yeah I guess you would want to shave off as much weight as possible.


----------

